# REPLIES TO "She may be going - Lots of pics"



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Over the course of a couple of weeks or more I had gained a lot of replies to my "She may be going?? (Lots of pics)" thread in the "For Sale" section.

NOW APPARENTLY I only have six replies, which makes my post look pathetic as the posts are mostly mine!!!

If you are going to "doctor" my threads then at least I wish you would have the decency to let me know first!

Having some of the people I know and respect contribute to my post shows others that do not know me that I am well known and my car is repected for propective buyers. I do not appreciate your "editing" my post with out at least letting me know you are going to do so.

I've been a member of this site for at least two years and I'd like to hope I have made some very nice friends and at some point contributed to the site. BUT if you are going to make my posts look silly then I would rather not bother at all!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Think the new for sale rules are a bit OTT imo. There is another silver TT on this section that I wouldn't touch yet Macs is a super example. Think this info is good for sellers to have.

Tbh I've been here a year and never had a problem with for sale section buying or selling :?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I will give you a vectra and 3 grand! 

Cheers Ell


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't see why we're not allowed to chat there, what harm does it do to say we're sorry to see somebody going/having to sell or if a bit of kit is good, or indeed if somebody smells of poo.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

All the 'chat' has been removed from your thread. Nothing more, nothing less. Lots of posts have been left in so I have no idea where your 'talking to myself' comment comes from. Everything has been left in context and the 'chat' removed.

The reason why chat is no longer allowed has been widely documented, and I really don't want to go into it agin on another thread.

Full details of why it has been done, HERE.


----------

